# Let's rock my black bitch!



## kater (3. März 2003)

So, hab heute meinen neuen Rahmen zusammengebaut:


----------



## TheFallOfTroy (3. März 2003)

ach nö der schöne chronic  
was isn das für ein fly bikes? ich tausch meinen chronic nächstes monat auch gegen den estampida (aba gebraucht von der wm in köln)  
tja fly bikes rulesssss!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (3. März 2003)

Ui, sehr schön!


----------



## kater (3. März 2003)

Danke, danke  Das ist der Estampida in 20,5"!


----------



## Fox (3. März 2003)

Kater du kleine Bitch  Sowas darfst du fahren... Fein fein...


----------



## kater (3. März 2003)

Hab schon Angst vor dem ersten Kratzer :O Aber das ist so wie Jungfrauen. Am Anfang schreien sie, dann können sie nicht genug kriegen


----------



## TheFallOfTroy (4. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *Danke, danke  Das ist der Estampida in 20,5"! *


lecker da freu ich mich richtig auf meinen   werd dann vieleicht auch bilder posten


----------



## evil_rider (5. März 2003)

kater, warum haste vorne sone kreissäge drann ? ich bin froh wenn ich mein 36T. gegen nen 33T. tauschen kann  habe ja nen 12er ritzel für hinten  hazardhub rockzzz


----------



## mTb|KwS-mudbuster (5. März 2003)

Nice! Der Timm Wiegmann aus Aurich is FlyBikes Teamfahrer


----------



## Mat (5. März 2003)

stylisch, stylisch, muss ich dir mal lassen! aber was mich interessiert: was sind'n des für mäntel?? seh'n interessant aus...

interessierte Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## evil_rider (5. März 2003)

mhhh, bilder san a bissl verschwommen, aber ich würde auf PRIMO DIRTMONSTER dippen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (5. März 2003)

Ihr habt komische Wörter für das Wort "Reifen" 

Vorne: Felt Slipnot 2,25"
Hinten: Schwinn Dirt Digger 2,20"


----------



## kater (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *kater, warum haste vorne sone kreissäge drann ? ich bin froh wenn ich mein 36T. gegen nen 33T. tauschen kann  habe ja nen 12er ritzel für hinten  hazardhub rockzzz  *



Weiss nicht. Ich mag lieber verbogene Sprockets, als verbeulte Unterrohre  Ich komme damit sehr gut klar. Nur halt bei 10mm Kettenblättern in dieser Zahnzahl sauschwer


----------



## Premium_Biker (5. März 2003)

schoen


----------



## evil_rider (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *
> 
> Weiss nicht. Ich mag lieber verbogene Sprockets, als verbeulte Unterrohre  Ich komme damit sehr gut klar. Nur halt bei 10mm Kettenblättern in dieser Zahnzahl sauschwer  *



also ich habe mir noch kein unterro0hr eingebeult mit dem aktuellem 36T.


----------



## NRH (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *kater, warum haste vorne sone kreissäge drann ? ich bin froh wenn ich mein 36T. gegen nen 33T. tauschen kann  habe ja nen 12er ritzel für hinten  hazardhub rockzzz  *



Kauf Dir doch gleich ne Profile mit 9t Ritzel


----------



## evil_rider (5. März 2003)

hat abba nur ne 10mm achse soweit ich weiß... also ne haltwertzeit von ca. 2 wochen dann isse durch :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (5. März 2003)

Ahja, stimmt leider...


----------



## Phil (5. März 2003)

Mal OffTopic, wie funzt so'n Rotor ?


----------



## alex_de_luxe (5. März 2003)

@kater

haste das vom sponsor bekommen? 


das ist aber echt geil, wie schwer is es den?


----------



## mTb|KwS-mudbuster (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Phil _
> *Mal OffTopic, wie funzt so'n Rotor ? *



Guck dir mal einen an...  is eigentlich n ganz einfaches Prinzip!


----------



## kater (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von alex_de_luxe _
> *@kater
> 
> haste das vom sponsor bekommen?
> *


*

Nein. Musste 20% des Händlerpreises bezahlen.





das ist aber echt geil, wie schwer is es den? 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Danke  Ist ca. 17kg schwer.*


----------



## evil_rider (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *
> 
> Danke  Ist ca. 17kg schwer. *



 
bleiklotz !


----------



## alex_de_luxe (7. März 2003)

Off Topic 2

Kann man an jedes BMX solche Pegs anbauen?
Wäre das dann stabil?


----------



## kater (8. März 2003)

Für hinten musst du 14mm Achsen haben. Vorne reichen bei sauberem Fahrstil auch 12mm. Hab 14/12mm.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (8. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *Für hinten musst du 14mm Achsen haben. Vorne reichen bei sauberem Fahrstil auch 12mm. Hab 14/12mm. *




Muss man dafür eine neue Nabe kaufen? Oder kann man das irgendwie umbauen?


----------



## kater (9. März 2003)

Neue Nabe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (9. März 2003)

Ne neue Nabe reicht da woh net. Es Sei denn Du fährst jetzt 14mm Ausfallenden inkl. Adapter.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (9. März 2003)

na ja dann ist mir der Aufwand zu gross. fahr ich eben ohne Pegs weiter.

@kater
gehst du manchmal auch auf die Skateranlage in Ausserholligen? Habe vorgestern (weiss nicht mehr wie er heisst Diman oder ähnlich und hat ein grünes Wheeler Wasp Dual) gesehen, und er kennt dich.


----------



## kater (9. März 2003)

Ja, bin ab und zu dort. Du meinst wahrscheinlich Damir.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (10. März 2003)

heute ist mir bei einem Manual der Lenker gebrochen, zum glück nicht bei einem Drop 


habe noch den Looser gesehen. Wieviel von der Sorte gibt es eigentlich noch?


----------



## kater (10. März 2003)

War wohl ein scheiss Lenker.

Was meinst du mit "wieviele gibt es von dieser Sorte noch"? Ausserdem schreibt man Loser mit einem 'o'.

Komm morgen Abend ins Rollorama, wenn du Lust hast.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (10. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *War wohl ein scheiss Lenker.
> 
> Was meinst du mit "wieviele gibt es von dieser Sorte noch"? Ausserdem schreibt man Loser mit einem 'o'.
> ...



Ja war es.


Damit meine ich, wieviele solche Biker/BMXer. Dachte nämlich, dass ich der einzige bin . und jetzt kenne ich einen der 200m von mir wohnt.


----------



## kater (12. März 2003)

Bern Stadt: So um die 10-30 Leute. Manche besser, manche weniger. Der 'harte' Kern beläuft sich auch ca. 8 Mann.


----------

